# My Fafi, BP blush, Heatherette and many more haul of Febr.!



## tinkerbelle2001 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hmmmmm....when I see all the pictures of the stuff I've bought this last month....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








But it's all so great!!!

First Fafi and some other stuff, including all Beauty Powder blushes








All Fafi lipsticks (samples....so no cute packaging) and a few older lipglasses




All Fafi lipglasses, big make-up bag & cute shopping bag





And then some stuff I've bought off Ebay










Viva Glam VI SE





Not Mac but <3 Dior Blossom





And this is what I've received today, Metal X & Heatherette <3333













Not pictured are the Metal Rock, Gold deposit, Porcelain Pink, Glissade and So Ceylon MSF I've also bought from a nice girl in the UK!!

I guess this was it..................


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## LilLatnLdy (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow and I thought I was addicted.......can you adopt me?  LOL JK  
Have lots of fun with your awesome goodies!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 7, 2008)

wow!!! amazing stuff.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 7, 2008)

My mouth is seriously watering.  Great haul!  Congrats!  I love the Heatherette stuff!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 7, 2008)

gorgeous haul


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 7, 2008)

oh! yeah I have a question..are you going to depot your beauty powder blushes??? or leave them as is...I'm debatting on whether or not


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 7, 2008)

lovely haul! enjoy ur goodies!!


----------



## damsel (Mar 7, 2008)

omg! i love your hauls


----------



## matsubie (Mar 7, 2008)

major drool


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 7, 2008)

amazing haul !! .. makes me wanna go out
and buy some more stuff, and worse part is
i just got home from the MAC store lOl..


----------



## nunu (Mar 7, 2008)

oh my!! lovely haul!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerbelle2001* 

 
_Hmmmmm....when I see all the pictures of the stuff I've bought this last month....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And then some stuff I've bought off Ebay



_

 
W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




w! that's some happy haulin', Enjoy!​Could you please tell if Fleshpot has any shimmer, irredescence, pearlized pigments or is frosty?  *I’m really hoping that its not shimmery at all. 

Are the blush  & BP in the photo above from the Diana Ross col?​


----------



## resin (Mar 8, 2008)

i love it all! you should do swatches of heatherette!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_



_

 
ditto!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 8, 2008)

Holy crap!!  I love seeing your hauls because they are always so fantastic!!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 8, 2008)

You know you wanna add to the Heatherette swatch thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or better yet, do a look with it!
Greattt haul, thanks for sharingggg


----------



## Mel913 (Mar 8, 2008)

lucky
everything looks lovely


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Holy crap!! I love seeing your hauls because they are always so fantastic!!! Gorgeous!!_

 
same here


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, that's an amazing haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_ 
Could you please tell if Fleshpot has any shimmer, irredescence, pearlized pigments or is frosty? *I’m really hoping that its not shimmery at all. ​ 
Are the blush & BP in the photo above from the Diana Ross col?​_

 
No, Fleshpot has no shimmer, irredescence or pearlized pigment and it isn't frosty. It is a satin lipstick and isn't even very glossy....if you know what I mean. So I think you will like it!

And yes, the beauty powder & blush are from the Diana Ross collection, but IRL the boxed are more pinkish then they appear on the picture.

And....I've placed some swatches of the lipstick & lipglosses in the Heatherette swatch section, if anyone is interested!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 8, 2008)

CRAZY haul! I'm so jealous!


----------



## bartp (Mar 8, 2008)

the Heatherette stuff looks very tempting


----------



## liv (Mar 8, 2008)

Holy haul! That Dior powder is so pretty....I don't think I'd want to use it, just stare at it.  =]


----------



## weezee (Mar 9, 2008)

All I can say is.........WOW!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 9, 2008)

Great great haul.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh wow!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Mar 10, 2008)

did you get the heatherette from ebay?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 10, 2008)

I love your haul! Enjoy!


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_did you get the heatherette from ebay?_

 
No.....from a friend that lives in Singapore!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerbelle2001* 

 
_*No, Fleshpot has no shimmer, irredescence or pearlized pigment and it isn't frosty. It is a satin lipstick and isn't even very glossy....if you know what I mean. So I think you will like it!*

And yes, the beauty powder & blush are from the Diana Ross collection, but IRL the boxed are more pinkish then they appear on the picture.

And....I've placed some swatches of the lipstick & lipglosses in the Heatherette swatch section, if anyone is interested!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






Thanks, that is exactly what I was hoping to hear!


----------



## Winnie (Mar 10, 2008)

oh man, I need to earn more cash. Very Nice Haul


----------



## MisaMayah (Mar 13, 2008)

drool drool drool =)


----------



## Emmi (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm drooling here!!!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 15, 2008)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwww loving that DIOR! So cute I wouldnt even touch it


----------



## BaybeShell (Mar 15, 2008)

Holy shatookies! I'm drooling bigtime. Awesome Haul!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 16, 2008)

Sweet Haul!!!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Mar 16, 2008)

Where do you live so I can come jack your from you products! LOL remember the Hamburglar from McDonald's? I'd be the MACburglar lol who ever heard of a criminal who doesn't take the "real" valuables lol!!! have FUNNN! I expect to see some FOTD's!!!


----------



## LAW0MAN (Mar 17, 2008)

And To Think, I Only Bought An Eye Kohl Pencil Yesterday And You Got All This Hahahahah


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 20, 2008)

*jealous* awesome haul


----------

